# VW CC headlights stayed on after parked and locked... help?



## cuckoo4watches (May 31, 2007)

I posted this in the Lighting area too as I wasn't sure where I'd get better feedback or where it should go  

i have a 2010 CC Sport and the following happened last night; the only time I have seen it. 

came home and did the normal before getting out of the car... 
applied the E-brake, turned off the lights and turned off the car and removed the key 
(can't remember which sequence I did the above in but it shouldn't matter) 
I then closed the door and locked it 

I walked in front of the car and my headlights were still on??? 
honestly can't remember if the tail-lights were still on or not as I was in awe that the headlights 
were still on? 

I unlocked the car and put the key in the ignition and then removed it and the lights shut off 

what could that be? 

anyone ever seen it? 

anything to worry about? 

is this a precursor to the key-less ignition going out (can't remember the acronym used) that 
I have seen a few guys had issues with and left them stranded? 

I called the dealer and the service guy that I know there said he's never seen it or heard of it happening but said I could bring it in and they could hook up to it to see if it threw a code. 

any help you guys can provide would be greatly appreciated as I'd like to go in there with more info and some suggestions for them to look at. 

thx much 
-Steven


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

cuckoo4watches said:


> I posted this in the Lighting area too as I wasn't sure where I'd get better feedback or where it should go
> 
> i have a 2010 CC Sport and the following happened last night; the only time I have seen it.
> 
> ...


 Sure you didn't mess with the coming home or leaving home features?


----------



## cuckoo4watches (May 31, 2007)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Sure you didn't mess with the coming home or leaving home features?


 
don't think so as I didn't go into the that portion of the display module. 
i never go into those setting and mess with anything as they have always seemed fine set they 
way they were from the factory 

is there a coming home option that keeps the headlights on? 
don't laugh  I haven't messed with that 

only thing I ever had setup was the lights under the mirrors stay on for a bit after locked and parked 

please enlighten me


----------



## cuckoo4watches (May 31, 2007)

ok, just saw this on the VW site 

_Your VW leaves a light on for you. 

The coming home/leaving home feature helps illuminate your surroundings at night when entering or exiting the vehicle. 
Leaving home 

Pressing the key fob to unlock (A) the vehicle turns on the headlights for a short time. 
Leaving home 
Coming home 

Turn off the ignition. 
Pull the high-beam switch toward you briefly, one time. 
Leaving home 
Open the driver's door. The headlights will remain on for a short amount of time so you can see better. 
_ 

could I have bumped the High Beam lever on the way out? 
I don't think I did  but I guess I could have 

If I did and I locked the car are the headlights still supposed to stay on with the car locked or 
do they go off once you lock the car in that mode? 

Is that something you have to set up in the system or is it always active? 

My lights don't turn on when I unlock the car.


----------



## DM900 (Sep 23, 2003)

I have a '10 Sport as well and had this happen to me after a big rain storm. I wound up unplugging the switch for the night which turned it off, and it was then determined by the dealer that the switch was faulty so they replaced it. 
Laz


----------



## cuckoo4watches (May 31, 2007)

DM900 said:


> I have a '10 Sport as well and had this happen to me after a big rain storm. I wound up unplugging the switch for the night which turned it off, and it was then determined by the dealer that the switch was faulty so they replaced it.
> Laz


 
thanks for the input 

it has been hot and sunny where I live so I can't attribute it to any moisture issues 

was it the switch in your dash that you unplugged? 

thx


----------



## DM900 (Sep 23, 2003)

It may have just been a coincidence that it happened after the rain, but Yes, i just unplugged the switch on the dash which is what the dealer replaced.


----------



## cuckoo4watches (May 31, 2007)

DM900 said:


> It may have just been a coincidence that it happened after the rain, but Yes, i just unplugged the switch on the dash which is what the dealer replaced.


 thx  

do you know if the dealer confirmed via hooking up the VAGcom or if they simply looked at your 
switch and found it to be faulty? 

just wondering if something like that stores a code


----------



## DM900 (Sep 23, 2003)

I don't know if they checked for codes, but I would think they plugged in a new switch to test and saw that it fixed the problem. No issues since.


----------



## cuckoo4watches (May 31, 2007)

DM900 said:


> I don't know if they checked for codes, but I would think they plugged in a new switch to test and saw that it fixed the problem. No issues since.


 
thx again 

with yours and the bad switch... 
would the lights not turn off no matter what you did? 

I might have to check the car again tonight when its dark out as I just read that with the 
light sensors on the windshield it won't do any sort of Leaving Home / Coming Home lighting anyways. 

oh these darn high tech cars


----------



## DM900 (Sep 23, 2003)

It would not turn off no matter what I did. I spent 30 minutes trying, then pulled the switch.


----------



## cuckoo4watches (May 31, 2007)

DM900 said:


> It would not turn off no matter what I did. I spent 30 minutes trying, then pulled the switch.


 thank you so much for your responses 

at least I think that helps me sort of rule out a faulty switch cuz I could turn my lights off by putting 
the key back in the dash and removing. 

i will check out the car tonight to see if i turned on the coming home feature? 

i wonder if its a one time deal for that or if the CH/LH is activated until you pull the high beam lever again to deactivate? 

maybe I should check the manual? haha


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

yeah check your menu...their should be settings to check. whether your coming/leaving home is on, and what time interval its set for... 

my question is this. you said you turned the lights off...did you mean AUTO or OFF? 

i could be wrong but does coming/leaving home even work if you have the lights in the OFF position? 

i thought it only did that in the AUTO selection. i could be wrong but i think thats how it works...now the more i think about it i'm going to have to check later when it get darker lol 

but yeah, check your MFD settings


----------



## cuckoo4watches (May 31, 2007)

crazywayne311 said:


> yeah check your menu...their should be settings to check. whether your coming/leaving home is on, and what time interval its set for...
> 
> my question is this. you said you turned the lights off...did you mean AUTO or OFF?
> 
> ...


 thx for the reply 

I def had it set to OFF, not Auto as that was the first thing I checked when I opened the door back up. 

I will check the MFD when I leave work and see if something isn't selected in there. 
I didn't mess with that though. 
Only possible thing that could have happened was i 'bumped' my high beam lever on the way out? 

i sure hope its something simple


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

cuckoo4watches said:


> thx for the reply
> 
> I def had it set to OFF, not Auto as that was the first thing I checked when I opened the door back up.
> 
> ...


yeah when it gets darker here i'm going to check out a few things...now, i have noticed this before...i'd turned my car off...headlights were in the ON position...opened the door, turned the lights off and got out and my parking lights were on (and no, my turn signal was not on so it wasnt the European Parking Lights) and i had to put the key in to make them go off...only happened like 2 times though in 2 1/2 years


----------



## cuckoo4watches (May 31, 2007)

crazywayne311 said:


> yeah when it gets darker here i'm going to check out a few things...now, i have noticed this before...i'd turned my car off...headlights were in the ON position...opened the door, turned the lights off and got out and my parking lights were on (and no, my turn signal was not on so it wasnt the European Parking Lights) and i had to put the key in to make them go off...only happened like 2 times though in 2 1/2 years


i wonder if it ain't some sort of odd sequence that we happened to have done things in which
caused a lighting faux pas?

thx again for the feedback


----------



## cuckoo4watches (May 31, 2007)

*Figured it out*

looks like it was user error :facepalm:

I had never used the Coming Home / Leaving Home features before and thanks to the help of 
you guys I checked my MFD and found that it was set to 10S ON from the factory.

I guess I must have bumped the high-beam/turn signal lever on the way out of the car and
just didn't realize it

I was able to duplicate it just now. 
Headlight Switch set to off, key pulled out of ignition and then 1 pull back on the lever and VOILA... 
lighting on for 10 seconds after the car was locked.

I tried getting the Leaving Home to work but couldn't and after some fiddling discovered that
for that to work, the light switch has to be in the AUTO position, not OFF, for the lights to turn on when unlocking the car.

thanks again to everyone that chimed in.
not only did I figure out what the 'problem' was but I discovered how to actually use another feature of my car. :thumbup:


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

yeah thats what i was getting at...i usually put the switch to auto at night for that purpose...

but during the day i just turn them off since i've disable DRLs...

yeah, auto is where its at lol


----------



## Babyblonde (Jun 6, 2011)

:heart:


----------

